# My first big gold button



## kilo17 (Mar 29, 2013)

I just wanted to share my first large button (Large to me)... With the help of GRF members, and a lot of trial and error. This was ran through AR twice. Thanks for looking..., Keith


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! 41g....I'd say that is a BIG button. She looks beautiful. Good work.

Kindly,
Steven


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very very nice! 

What did it come from?

Derek


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 29, 2013)

Did you get picture of the powder before you melted it? If you did can post it?

Jack


----------



## kilo17 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks. Here is the powder


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice job. I'll be glad once I get one that big. The powder looks good too. Keep up the good work.

Kevin


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 29, 2013)

That is some nice looking powder.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 29, 2013)

That's a pretty fat button :shock: It looks fantastic!


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

When I do my glucose test strips and I get my gold powder and my little gold button hope it looks like your. Only thing it won't be that big. Good job on your work.

Javk


----------



## kilo17 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the comments everyone. Keith


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,

What scrap did you refine to get that nice button.

Jack


----------



## RoboSteveo (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a beauty of a button. Good job!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi,
> 
> What scrap did you refine to get that nice button.
> 
> Jack


Yeah.. what did you use and how many grams/pounds it took of the material to get that gold button? Also, how long did it take you to do it from start to finish?

Kevin


----------

